# Win98 auf WinXP nur 5 Minuten



## Mainstream (19. November 2003)

Hallöchen! 

Ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Heimnetzwerk (bestehend aus 3xWin98 und 1xWinXP):

Ich kann nur ca. 5 Minuten lang auf den XP-Rechner auf der Freigabeebene zugreifen. Soll heißen, dass ich 5 Minuten lang alle Daten in allen freigegebenen Ordner benutzen kann und nach den 5 Minuten finden die 98-Rechner den Xp nicht mehr im Netz. ("Gerät existiert im Netzwerk nicht")
Ich kann aber von WinXP auf die 98iger uneingeschränkt zugreifen

Auch kann ich stundenlang mit allen Rechnern im LAN Netzwerkspiele spielen (per IP), ohne das die Verbindung unterbrochen wird.

Zur Konfiguration:
- Alle Rechner in der  gleichen Arbeitsgruppe
- Unterschiedliche PC-Namen
- statische IPs
- Verbunden per Switch
- XP hat eine Internetkarte zusätzlich
- Win98 können sich uneingeschränkt im Netz daten austauschen


----------



## TheNBP (20. November 2003)

Hi,
Prüfe mal folgende Punkte an deinen Computern durch:

1.) Wenn möglich nur TCP/IP installieren, IPX/SPX, Netbeui, etc. am besten deinstallieren, und wenn man doch nicht darauf verzichten kann, dann diese überflüssigen Protokollen nicht an die Datei & Druckerfreigabe binden

2.) Unter XP bei den IP Einstellungen der Ethernetkarte unter dem Reiter "WINS" die Option "NetBIOS über TCP/IP aktivieren" einschalten. Darauf achten das kein WINS Server eingetragen ist (es sei denn es ist einer im Netzwerk vorhanden)

3.) Bindung der Datei & Druckerfreigabe nur auf der Ethernetkarte, nicht auf der "Internetkarte"

4.) Unter WinXP muss der Dienst Computerbrowser ausgeführt werden

5.) Bei WinXP unter Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie > Lokale Richtlinien > gibt es die Optionen Serverkomminkation signieren... immer ... wenn möglich ...als auch Einträge die mit "Sicherer Kanal:....bla..bla"  anfangen.... diese sollten alle auf "Deaktiviert" stehen.
Solltest du die "Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie" nicht finden, versuche mal folgenden Befehl über Start > Ausführen: "  %SystemRoot%\system32\secpol.msc /s   " (ohne "")


----------

